# Clipboard Icon



## Boulderboy (Aug 19, 2016)

Can't seem to figure out how to get the clipboard icon in the upper left corner of the driver app. I know I have the current app version for I Phone 6 and I want to use the destination feature, but without the icon I can't. Any ideas ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nothing you can do, but wait


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I always get the little clipboard icon, though I don't bother with it as there is no real valuable information in there, it just basically says pax pickup and pax drop off, I think it displays the pickup location, but I have never seen it show destination, I've only ever seen the destination after the trip is started


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> I always get the little clipboard icon, though I don't bother with it as there is no real valuable information in there, it just basically says pax pickup and pax drop off, I think it displays the pickup location, but I have never seen it show destination, I've only ever seen the destination after the trip is started


lol its the destination feature to get you home,can be very useful when your last trip is out in the sticks


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> lol its the destination feature to get you home,can be very useful when your last trip is out in the sticks


Not sure what you're talking about, the only clipboard icon I've seen only appears when you are waiting for your pax, and no, from what I have seen, it has nothing to do with getting you home


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mikedamirault said:


> Not sure what you're talking about, the only clipboard icon I've seen only appears when you are waiting for your pax, and no, from what I have seen, it has nothing to do with getting you home


well the clipboard is the destination feature,top left
the info button is what brings up the way bill

See below, if you hit the clip board, it will bring up the destination feature that you can use 2 times a day


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Boulderboy the above pick is what you're talking about right?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> well the clipboard is the destination feature,top left
> the info button is what brings up the way bill
> 
> See below, if you hit the clip board, it will bring up the destination feature that you can use 2 times a day


Must be a location thing, mine only shows up when I'm waiting for a pax, I don't get it on the map screen


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> View attachment 56325


There are drivers in the Detroit forum that claim they've used this - I signed up in the last week and just now, opened my app and saw the clipboard for a half a second and it went away.. I can only guess/speculate it's because I'm new and have to complete X amount of trips to use it? I'm also on a referral promo of giving 25 in 30 to get a bonus... maybe it'll show up for me after that's done? Dunno...


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> View attachment 56325


What's the button on the right pointing up?
Above the traffic button


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

McGyüber said:


> What's the button on the right pointing up?
> Above the traffic button


when u hit it a legend drops down and tells you which shades of surge equal what surge amount
everyone should have this, came when they switched to honeycomb/hexagon maps many moons ago


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

^^^ Mine still looks like Surge logo... Even after most recent updates...


----------



## McGyüber (Jun 27, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> when u hit it a legend drops down and tells you which shades of surge equal what surge amount
> everyone should have this, came when they switched to honeycomb/hexagon maps many moons ago


Not everyone has that. Some smaller markets still surge the old way, no honeycombs


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Mine's somewhere in the middle, I get the new honeycomb surge zones, but my ledgend icon still displays the old lightning bolt logo


----------

